# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  هبوط كبير في إنتاج النفط الليبي

## الوسادة

*

قال رئيس مؤسسة النفط الوطنية الليبية شكري غانم إن الاضطرابات السياسية تسببت في خفض إنتاج ليبيا من النفط إلى 500 ألف برميل يوميا من 1.6 مليون برميل يوميا، بعد أن ترك العمال الأجانب والليبيون حقول النفط.

وأضاف -في مؤتمر صحفي- أن معظم الحقول النفطية مبعثرة في الصحراء الليبية، وأن معظم العاملين فيها أرادوا مغادرة البلاد بسبب الوضع الحالي.

وذكر أيضا أن تنسيق صناعة النفط الليبية ما زال يجري مركزيا على الرغم من الاضطرابات في شرق البلاد.

وقال غانم إن أعضاء آخرين في منظمة أوبك مستعدون لتعويض النقص في إنتاج النفط الليبي، "لكن لم تظهر إلى الآن أي علامات على أنهم يفعلون هذا".


المصدر:	وكالات
<<<<<<<<من الجزيرة*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الله بعين شو بدنا نساوي  :SnipeR (20):

----------


## Sc®ipt

بستاهلو ,,,,,,

----------

